# Tivo / CBS SportsLine Fantasy Football (via Tivo) to debut Thursday



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

Interesting.

http://www.wtopnews.com/index.php?nid=114&sid=904625


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Very cool. I always thought Tivo should do something like this. I wonder what the interface will be like? 

It's amazing what they can do with that damn series 2.


----------



## dkroboth (Jan 25, 2002)

That's pretty cool. For a future advancement, I am hoping TiVo will come out with a video overlay package for HME. That would provide a nice interface so you could track you fantasy team while watching the games.


----------



## adunnigan (Jun 13, 2003)

Whoa--worlds colliding!!


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

There's a Showcase link about it on my Tivo. It says to go to www.tivo.com/getready, which is just a sight telling you how to get your Tivo networked so you can use Music, etc.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

dkroboth said:


> That's pretty cool. For a future advancement, I am hoping TiVo will come out with a video overlay package for HME. That would provide a nice interface so you could track you fantasy team while watching the games.


I thought text, graphic overlay over video was already built into HME but not made available to users.

For some reason... that's what I recall from somewhere. Anyone remember?

Yes, it would definately be necessary to have overlay for this to be super cool.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The public HME specification hasn't been updated in quite some time. However the software has. So it's very possible that there are new HME possibilities which just haven't been published yet.

Dan


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

I just wished they did it for Yahoo! fantasy. I bought a laptop 2 years ago just so I could watch the games and not have to run back and forth to the study. They do alot with Yahoo, maybe my wishes will be answered.


----------



## TechStock2112 (Feb 25, 2006)

I looked on the TIVO website and my CBS Fantasty home page can't find anything.

Has new message or showcase been download to anybody's tivo?


----------



## bighurt1b (Feb 23, 2005)

btl-a4 said:


> I just wished they did it for Yahoo! fantasy. I bought a laptop 2 years ago just so I could watch the games and not have to run back and forth to the study. They do alot with Yahoo, maybe my wishes will be answered.


I thought the same thing about Yahoo. But the only reason I can see why they wouldnt do the yahoo stat thing is because Yahoo! charges 9.95 for the stattracker. If Tivo had it on their system, they would be losing money for their product.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

bpurcell said:


> There's a Showcase link about it on my Tivo. It says to go to www.tivo.com/getready, which is just a sight telling you how to get your Tivo networked so you can use Music, etc.


I saw that this morning - was a little surprised there wasn't more information on what the feature was or how to use it.


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

bighurt1b said:


> I thought the same thing about Yahoo. But the only reason I can see why they wouldnt do the yahoo stat thing is because Yahoo! charges 9.95 for the stattracker. If Tivo had it on their system, they would be losing money for their product.


My yahoo league paid for the stattracker and since it is tied into my yahoo login it would know I've already paid. If you didn't pay it could just not give you the live stats, like on the website.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVo news release here.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Sweet. Sign me up!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> I saw that this morning - was a little surprised there wasn't more information on what the feature was or how to use it.


Yah, I saw it this morning before work but held off until I could learn more. It didn't look like anything more than an ad for CBS Sportsline at the time, but based on the various press it looks like some sort of HME app.


----------



## jctivo (Jan 17, 2005)

My league uses AOL. So I'm trying to figure out a way to see my stats using Sportsline. If anyone figures out if you can create your own team using Sportsline (and not really be in a league) and use this service, please post the information.


Thanks,
JC


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> I saw that this morning - was a little surprised there wasn't more information on what the feature was or how to use it.


I guess I didn't wait long enough - there's now a "Ready to Play?" entry in the "Play Fantasy Football on Tivo" showcase, which runs a new HME application, "CBS SportsLine Fantasy Football Companion"


----------



## SpeedNut (Dec 8, 2003)

Here's to hoping that the CBS Sportsline leagues that got moved over to NFL.com work with this app as well. (NFL.com is run by Sportsline)


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Strangely, i would buy the $10 stattracker from yahoo if I could also view the stats on Tivo.

I don't have any on CBS.

But darn, that is some sweet stuff they're offering.

-smak-


----------



## nyy7 (Jun 3, 2002)

I signed up for two teams in two different leagues on CBS.Sportsline and signed in on Tivo. Tivo says the recognize my CBS sign on but I am NOT registered in any leagues. Any ideas of why?
Bruce in belle Harbor


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I get the same error. For me it makes sense since I'm no longer in a league. My buddy gave me his credentials and I'll check it out again tonight and see what the interface looks like (if it works).


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Very Cool.

I tested the Fantasy Football on TiVo last night during the opening NFL game and it was sweeet!!!

I could see my whole league, each matchup, rosters, scores, and standings, I already love it.

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

No Fantasy Football internet option, no Yahoo (it has been over two months now since I switched from dial-up and went high-speed)

I do get APPSTV and I did get Product Watch while it was available.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Solver said:


> No Fantasy Football internet option, no Yahoo (it has been over two months now since I switched from dial-up and went high-speed)
> 
> I do get APPSTV and I did get Product Watch while it was available.


I have the same problem.


----------



## cbordman (May 14, 2001)

Shouldn't this have been offered a month or two ago?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Solver said:


> No Fantasy Football internet option, no Yahoo (it has been over two months now since I switched from dial-up and went high-speed)
> 
> I do get APPSTV and I did get Product Watch while it was available.


Call Tivo and ask them to look into it.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn, so this only works w/ CBS leagues? I wish you could just input your players and scoring and see how your guys are doing, since I have yahoo.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Damn, so this only works w/ CBS leagues? I wish you could just input your players and scoring and see how your guys are doing, since I have yahoo.


That would be vey difficult to do since every FF league does scoring a bit different. Plus, you aren't going to get someone to provide their stats information but not have an exclusive to their FF system.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

rainwater said:


> That would be vey difficult to do since every FF league does scoring a bit different. Plus, you aren't going to get someone to provide their stats information but not have an exclusive to their FF system.


Ok it would be nice to just input your team and show you their real stats, you can roughly figure out the points.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wonder if I could just create a personal CBS league w/ 1 team and just input my team or something


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> Call Tivo and ask them to look into it.


I DID. They were not helpful. Something about Yahoo could take over two months to work right.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> Wonder if I could just create a personal CBS league w/ 1 team and just input my team or something


I did that yesterday, but they make you do a one-man draft and it isn't scheduled until next week.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

I saw that the HME for Fantacy Football is now in Music, etc.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

So I went home last night to test this out. Hooked up the TiVo to the projector and went into the showcase and low and behold, entered my sportsline login information, it immediately pulled up the name of the league I'm in, of which I selected. By this moment, I'm thoroughly excited, I've got friends coming over soon and can't wait to show them my new TiVo feature!

On the left side of the screen there are several choices, I can't remember them all at this moment, but there was Gamecenter / Scoreboard? / My Lineup / My Player News / FAQ's, etc. 

Gamecenter shows my head-to-head game and player by player scores, there were no scores updating for individual players (Chris Chambers was on the team I'm playing against this week and his individual points were not showing as of or during last night's game). I checked the CBS website this morning and that is true on the website as well, so it's definitely not the TiVo doing anything fishy. 

Scoreboard shows all of the games currently going, and the up to date score. This was working accurately last night, and those teams who had players in last night's Dolphins/Steelers games were showing points. 

My Lineup is just that. I can go in change from active to reserve and vice versa, all with my TiVo remote, gawd this is awesome!

My Player News is just that. I can view the latest player news for each of my team's members, which is just a short synopsis/analysis of their current situation whether it be health, whether or not to play them this week, etc.

FAQ's, did not venture into the FAQ section, but will this weekend for sure.

After showing this off to several buddies last night, they were thoroughly impressed, two of which have TiVo's but play in the Yahoo Fantasy league, and the other who has a E* DVR and also plays in the Yahoo league. They were raving about it and wanting to contact their league manager to switch to CBS.sportsline fantasy next year!

I was impressed, overjoyed, gushing...not having to travel upstairs to the 'puter is just that much better! I'm sure they'll get the Gamecenter thing worked out as it's on CBS' side of things. Way to go TiVo and CBS!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

cbordman said:


> Shouldn't this have been offered a month or two ago?


If so, TiVo's timing has improved enormously.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Wow, this application kicks ass! I so wish they had announced it, say before the football season so I could have pressured my league onto Sportsline. This is by far the best non-video, HME application yet. Assuming they can keep the stats live, it's a winner.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

[/QUOTE]

Does this show only if you have drafted your players, Cause I'm logged in however it is showing as not being in a league. my draft is the 12th.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

After being on the Sportsline website today and going into Gamecenter, I had a message that said "Acquiring Live Data from server..." this took two to three minutes to acquire and then showed properly on screen for each individual player. 

Last night, I did not let the Gamecenter screen remain longer than 30-45 seconds, so maybe if I let it "acquire live data" by leaving it up for 2-3 minutes, it will show properly through the TiVo. I'll check that tonight and report back. I definitely agree with your "kicks ass" assessment!


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

Does it give you a league to select prior to the screenshot davezatz has posted? If not, then you probably will have to wait until you actually draft, that's just a guess though, with no concrete substance to it. 

After I login, there is a place where I select my league name and then it goes to the screenshot shown above.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

No, just ID and Password confirmation


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Wonder if I could just create a personal CBS league w/ 1 team and just input my team or something


Doing anything this weekend? 

Re-create both yahoo leagues at CBS. We'll all sign up at CBS. Make the exact same picks, and bingo, we're all set.

I actually have a league of one scheduled to draft on Tuesday. I wonder if we could do it somehow?

-smak-


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

I used it on Thursday with my 2 sportsline leagues. I didn't see any live stat updates, but I was chalking it up to day one. Also the app is very slow (button responses and such). We'll see how it develops. It is certainly better than nothing. Seeing player news and and changing actives and reserves is definitely great.

Good work, TiVo. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

This looks like a wonderful app for folks. I am still curious about the 'video', and it looks like the cryptic sponsor might be AT&T - not Sportsline.

As someone not registered I have one small peev - forcing me away from the TiVo to register, but maybe that's more about what Sportsline wants.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> This looks like a wonderful app for folks. I am still curious about the 'video', and it looks like the cryptic sponsor might be AT&T - not Sportsline.


I was wondering how AT&T fit into this deal. If you want to see the first video, check out your Showcases or Gold Stars - it's there.

By the way, I still think this kicks ass. They did a great job with it - live news, scores, change your lineup, see your matchup, see anyone's matchup, etc. Very very well done! I'm just bummed we already paid Yahoo $120 or whatever it was. Even without the TiVo tie-in, I'm bummed we paid Yahoo since both their fantasy software and news coverage/commentary are inferior compared to Sportsline.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I was wondering how AT&T fit into this deal.


Looks like the upper left corner.


davezatz said:


> I'm just bummed we already paid Yahoo $120 or whatever it was. Even without the TiVo tie-in, I'm bummed we paid Yahoo since both their fantasy software and news coverage/commentary are inferior compared to Sportsline.


I don't understand. TiVo unveiled this in plenty of time for the start of the 2007 season.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> As someone not registered I have one small peev - forcing me away from the TiVo to register, but maybe that's more about what Sportsline wants.


The Peev is a little larger. During registration no indication of TiVo relationship. How hard would it be to duplicate the first sign up page with a 'TiVo' URL, if not put TiVo up on the pages everyone sees?

Plus, did not see TiVo on CBS games today, anyone see TiVo mentioned along with Sportsline?


----------



## HOPTOAD (Apr 11, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone in a fantasy league other than CBS Sportsline has created a 1 person league on Sportsline to track their players and if it worked.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

HOPTOAD said:


> Just wondering if anyone in a fantasy league other than CBS Sportsline has created a 1 person league on Sportsline to track their players and if it worked.


I tried, but the day of my draft I got an email saying it was cancelled because I didn't have enough players in my league.


----------



## HOPTOAD (Apr 11, 2006)

Yea I just got the same email from CBS Sportsline. Looks like ill be setting infront of the computer again this sunday. If anyone has figured out a way to get your player info from another league onto Tivo please let us know.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

HOPTOAD said:


> Yea I just got the same email from CBS Sportsline. Looks like ill be setting infront of the computer again this sunday. If anyone has figured out a way to get your player info from another league onto Tivo please let us know.


I would try making 4 account, each account can have 3 teams , so you could join your own private league.


----------

